

Yahoo needs a new CEO. Who do they call? - jdrucker
http://gigaom.com/2011/09/06/yahoo-needs-a-new-ceo-who-do-they-call/

======
zoowar
Ghostbusters?

~~~
jdrucker
Steve?

------
adziki
Eric Schmidt

